# What are we? CP from gardening.



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

What are these berries?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I think they are raspberries, but black or red, I can't tell. (they may even be blackberries, but I doubt it. The leaves are very raspberry-ish.)


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

thequeensblessing said:


> I think they are raspberries, but black or red, I can't tell. (they may even be blackberries, but I doubt it. The leaves are very raspberry-ish.)


Do you think they will survive if I transplant a few of them to the yard? I would love to have them there instead of in the soon to be pasture. I was walking around today and found a whole bunch of these plants, all loaded with berries. Looks to be at least enough for quite a few quart bags for the freezer.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

they are blackberries. notice the ridges in the stem. raspberries have round stems. blackberries are more woody and erect and can usually stand without trellis. raspberries are not so strong and usually require trellis when they grow large. when the berries are ripe, notice how they retain the core inside the berry when it is picked. it stays solid. raspberries leave that core behind on the plant and are hollow on the inside.


----------



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

Ooo, I second blackberries! Wild ones I guess, we used to pick them (even when red and white) and eat them when I was a little girl back in Texas. 
One warning, watch out for snakes around them. 
Grandma used to say they liked the things that liked the berries, including little girls!

You're a lucky duck!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

They are black berries. I found a couple that had ripened, they are not hollow and they are not sweet. They do have a good tangy,sour flavor that needs a lot of sugar. I have found enough that I will have several dozen quarts in the freezer. Now if the rest will just ripen so I can pick them and turn the goats out to finish the plants I don't transplant.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

Those are wild blackberries. We have em EVERYWHERE on our property and have been picking them daily.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes they are wild blackberries. The whole field is loaded with them. I picked a quart of them just walking along the edge on one side of the field. Too bad its also loaded with ticks. In the short walk I had accumulated a dozen ticks crawling on me.


----------



## ROCKIN R FARM (Mar 29, 2010)

Would you be interested in selling some of the plants before you turn the goats out on them? I've searched endlessly for some around my place and no luck. used to have a whole pasture full as a kid growing up.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Rockin R I never thought about selling the plants and wouldn't even know how to go about digging them up at this time of year. The canes are a good 4 to 6 foot tall. If someone would explain how to dig them up I might consider it. Maybe I could make enough to by the benadryl to keep me from itching from all the ticks. Its a tick haven out there.

I won't be able to turn the goats out until after I get the fence up (couple more weeks) and we get a good rain so they won't be eating drought stricken plants.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Blackberries have square sided stems. Raspberries and Black Raspberries are round stems.


"Sedges have edges, rushes are round. Where grass grows, both abound."


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

By the way Dragon....it's a beautiful crop too!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Osiris said:


> Blackberries have square sided stems. Raspberries and Black Raspberries are round stems.
> 
> 
> "Sedges have edges, rushes are round. Where grass grows, both abound."


Grasses have leaves below the knees :happy:


----------



## CCCJerseys (Apr 3, 2010)

We called those kind "Black caps" in New England Makes great Jam.


----------

